# Firedial & Meat hooks



## danbono (May 24, 2019)

HI Where can I buy online the Fireidal and a couple of meat hooks, from the same online store.
Thanks Dan


----------



## JC in GB (May 24, 2019)

What type of hooks are you looking for?  Single or double for chicken?

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...emium=y&SearchText=stainless+steel+meat+hooks

Try here


----------



## danbono (May 25, 2019)

HI Just single meat hooks. I have the WSM hanger, but the hooks are not too good. Would love ti find an online store that has both the Firedial and meat hooks.
Thanks Dan
PS Soo many hooks at that web site.How you bought from that site?


----------



## JC in GB (May 25, 2019)

Yes, I order stuff from there all the time.  
It is the same stuff you find in big box stores just under a different name.


----------

